# Xmas Equine Fair: Westpoint, Exeter, Devon - this weekend



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 December 2011)

As title really.

Anyone going?

What are you looking to buy? Any special interests?

Any demo's anyone particularly interested in?

Just interested.


----------



## jhoward (1 December 2011)

going on sunday, not really after anything, and normally find the demos amusing, id like to get there in time for the showing class..


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 December 2011)

Wotcha hun!!!

Awwwhhh, I'm goin Saturday, wotta shame, I'll miss you. Can't go Sunday as am going to pick up "Bonkers" from where I sent him on loan; it all went totally t!ts up; the girl that had him basically couldn't afford the livery! So he's coming back to my place; helluva lot cheaper than where he is at the mo. 

Hope you and yours OK?


----------



## proudwilliam (1 December 2011)

Also going to watch the showing class and stallion parade. as I have an interest in them.
Not interested really in the demonstrations or the shops.


----------



## 4horses2many (1 December 2011)

I'm going sunday, quite like the demo's will try to watch them all, not going to buy unless a real bargain pops up which isn't that often there  
waves to Jhoward (was hoping to come to meet you at one of these a couple of years back known elsewhere as Monique)


----------



## OFG (2 December 2011)

going Saturday. Planning on being there for when it all opens as have to get away fairly early.

Will watch some demos and definately go shopping.

Would love to get some new riding boots but as OH bought me some last year and they are perfectly functional can't really warrant it. Might just buy my old boy a HW TO with full hood insead.

Will enter as many competitions as possible and hope that I get a nice surprise chrimbo pressie 


Do we all wear a red carnation or anything to identify ourselves to each other


----------



## Piglet (2 December 2011)

Going on Saturday, nerd a new lightweight jacket for summer dressage, nothing worse than riding a test in 20+ degrees in a 50% wool tweed jacket!!


----------



## jhoward (2 December 2011)

4horses2many said:



			I'm going sunday, quite like the demo's will try to watch them all, not going to buy unless a real bargain pops up which isn't that often there  
waves to Jhoward (was hoping to come to meet you at one of these a couple of years back known elsewhere as Monique)
		
Click to expand...

OMG BLOODY HELL.. i always wondered what happened to you! will pm you now!


----------



## jhoward (2 December 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Wotcha hun!!!

Awwwhhh, I'm goin Saturday, wotta shame, I'll miss you. Can't go Sunday as am going to pick up "Bonkers" from where I sent him on loan; it all went totally t!ts up; the girl that had him basically couldn't afford the livery! So he's coming back to my place; helluva lot cheaper than where he is at the mo. 

Hope you and yours OK?
		
Click to expand...

im sorry to here that about your lad, maybe he is just ment to be your forever horse hehe, I would of offered to take him still but bought a little mare in the end. 
both are ok, my coloured lad stabed him self last week in one side of his thigh and out the other, required vet and a lot of sedation, i only have to look at it and he aims at my head.. which ever side im stood! hes also going through a insecure moment, think its due to a couple of changes of yard/companions. 

I think the sod knows he is the love of my life and just likes to ensure i dont sleep at night and that any spare cash is spent on him!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 December 2011)

Does anyone know when the "official retirement ceremony" for King Solly II is?? 

Not a dry eye in the house prophesied ...............


----------



## Potato! (2 December 2011)

Im going on Sunday too


----------



## Yertis (2 December 2011)

I'm going Saturday, will be on BHS stand 10 -1pm


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			im sorry to here that about your lad, maybe he is just ment to be your forever horse hehe,
		
Click to expand...

Yup, beginning to think so, can't get rid of the blimmin thing for love or money!!! 1st attempt was You Know Where, and I'd hoped to sell him, but no sucker came up; then this last time I shed tears and thought I'd seen the back of him but no, it all went beggery feck up.

Maybe its third time lucky tho' & if I send him away again for the third time, he won't come back???? LOL.

Nope, bless him, he can come home with me and the little mare I've got on loan at the mo (she's a real darling); and they can live happily ever after. Ha ha. So if anyone's got anyone who "thinks they can ride" - he'll happily oblige and convince them (and everyone else who'd like to watch) that they can't!!! Some horses do have their uses after all......

Anyway, yep, I'm goin tomorrow; will try to get there early-ish. Gonna shop till I drop.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (2 December 2011)

Saturday with a couple of mates.  I think there's a prize draw for stallion coverings, a win there would save me re-backing Ellie in the spring!!!


----------



## Piglet (3 December 2011)

Just come back, the Horse and Hound jumping was great, those kids were so tiny especially the 6 year old jumping with the German Pointer, she could hardly get over the jumps - bless her little legs!!!

Didn't spend too much only things that I needed so very pleased with myself!!


----------



## sbloom (3 December 2011)

Just got back from a morning saddle fitting and afternoon on the stand at the show - do come and say hi tomorrow - we're in the annexe (Native Pony Saddles, the real one lol)


----------



## OFG (4 December 2011)

Went Saturday and got there for opening. Was lovely and quiet but didn't last for long.

Did get myself a few bargins. Wanted to buy the Ariat Grassmere's on the Cornwall Farmers stand - last seasons stock £150  Friend talked me out of it though as she knew I had to pay the farrier.

Will be ordering a bespoke tweed hacking jacket for next year though, just told OH how much it will cost


----------



## jhoward (4 December 2011)

sbloom said:



			Just got back from a morning saddle fitting and afternoon on the stand at the show - do come and say hi tomorrow - we're in the annexe (Native Pony Saddles, the real one lol)
		
Click to expand...

ops, stopped and had a look at the saddles too!


----------



## Potato! (4 December 2011)

I saw the Mary king demo and Solly's retirement. A very nice 4year old she had.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (4 December 2011)

Yes we went, and was there, arrived when it was still dark!! our little cob was entered in the strictly showing class, wasn't placed but was very pleased with the way she went, and was in good company. Took pony home and then went back for some shopping and a good laugh at the urad stall lol.. for anyone interested in looking at videohttps://www.facebook.com/#!/cassie.gardner2


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 December 2011)

Yup, thoroughly enjoyable event I thought.

Good to see old friends: SW Endurance there again which was fab; Libby's (under the Polypads banner); Equafleece (www.equafleece.co.uk) back again after a gap of some 5?? years; I've still got my doggie coats I got from them when they were last there plus the hi viz top I bought & all still as good as new (apart from where puppy decided to chew on big dog's jacket, but they'll repair apparently if you bung it in the post to them) - good that they're locally based in the Westcountry and their products are sooooo lovely plus you get fab customer service; also Badminton Feeds - good advice here; Wychanger Barton etc etc. Then there was that lovely stall where if you're looking particularly jaded they'll give you a go on one of their massage things - perfect! Plus the guy's doing shoe shining. Fab!!

I have to confess I spent rather a lot on the hi-viz this time: I'm a bit of a blinger about it and have been meaning to rig us out in the "Polite" range; so good to see the Equisafety (www.equisafety.co.uk) stall back again. 

New faces were good to see as well though; did anyone dabble into the stall where they were selling these bio-energey things; where you had to balance on one leg and the guy tried to push your arm down and then you had to hold this "thingey" and the second time round it was a lot easier? Do you know the one I mean? Sorry haven't explained very well. I've got the leaftlet and intend to research that a lot more coz I was quite impressed by that. Its like a bracelet thing you wear and they've also done a lot of research on horses.

Another face, or should I say pair of faces I was very glad to meet up with again was Ginny and Dean on their stand with their wonderful saddles (www.thepainfreehorse.co.uk). More like old friends really; but its not often that you get this sort of customer & after sales service nowadays and the proof of the pudding is in the eating coz I never knew my horse had such a lovely elevated trot as he's had in one of their saddles, plus my dicky back is a lot better. 

Also very good to see Vanessa Bee both on the Horse Agility stand and also doing the demo's - she did a demo at the riding club I'm in. Pity the Australian Horsemanship demo on the Saturday wasn't until later on in the afternoon though; a great pity and wished this had been scheduled earlier in the day. 

Anyone else got any thoughts/comments? Anyone else had to re-mortgage the house coz they've overspent a bit?


----------



## criptic (5 December 2011)

it would be worth checking out!


----------

